# what do you guys think of an 11 year old girl wanting to be...



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2007)

a glamour model? This girl was on a TV show i watched [and in a magazine i read] she gets her nails done monthy, spray tanned weekly, hair extentions, hair bleached blonde, makeup done [shes been wearing makeup since 4] and wearing playboy clothing with a playboy bedroom. And its all from her mother!

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2...340111,00.html 

Some pics out of my magazine:









Ok i do admit i LOVE jordan [aka Katie Andre/Price] but im 17 so i guess im allowed to call her a role model. When i was 11 i was getting stuck in with school work, hanging out with my friends, going to the cinemas, reading books, having mini fashion shows with friends... i didnt wear makeup, i didnt even touch fake tan, i didnt get my nails done i just painted them bright colours as lil girls do, i didnt have hair extentions, i didnt dye my hair [never have anyway] and i didnt have my mother encouraging me to dress up in boob tubes, short skirts and fluffy boots [EW!]
I feel really sorry for this little girl, shes gunna be laughed at, shes gunna have nothing to look forward to when shes like 15 when other girls are starting to wear makeup and get in the fashion. I admit she looks pretty but shes not beautiful, she doesnt need makeup it makes her look orange, she doesnt need spray tanning because theres no need in it at her age, she doesnt need her nails done, maybe a nice lil manicure would do nice and look clean, she doesnt need hair extentions its just wrong for her age, she shouldnt even know what playboy is never mind WEAR it! ohh and she shouldnt worry about her weight because she will probably turn anorexic if she keeps going the way she is. 
I would never want my child to be like this [if i have one lol] its just gross! i mean does her mother know what paedophiles are? they're everywhere!
And her mother wants her to go to america to do beauty pageants well good luck to her but shes not beautiful enough, american girls who do beauty pageants all look beautiful with bright white teeth, really dark tans, beautifully looked after hair, amazing makeup.. and shes not upto that standard in my opinion. OMG her mother jesus christ she looks like one of them skanky mothers who lives in a council estate no wonder her glamour modelling career didnt go anywhere coz shes so damn ugly she looks like a hillbilly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh i have nothing against glamour modelling as its what i would love to do when im abit older but i will also have a career on the side too because not everything turns out does it? but at least i didnt get encouraged from my mother at the age of 11.. its my own choice! what do you guys think of this .. whatever you wanna call it?! lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-would you encourage your young child to be like this?
-would you encourage your child to lose weight and workout everyday
-would you encourage your young 4 year old daughter to wear makeup?
-would you let your young daughter get into playboy?
-give me your views! x


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 7, 2007)

wow, i would never buy my daughter playboy stuff. I guess there is nothing wrong with wanting to be a model, but that kind of model at her age is really disturbing.If she was overweight i'd definately want my child to workout and get healthy, but not the point of being extremely skinny.  what other things do you think that child is doing?  Her mother is crazy plain and simple! this is really sad.


----------



## frocher (Aug 7, 2007)

The answer to all your questions is no.  Whenever I see cases like this it disturbs me, the parents seems to feel the need to live vicariously through their child.  They should be allowed to have a childhood, not treated like a doll.  The fact that her mother sexualized such a small child is disturbing as well.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 7, 2007)

i feel kinda sorry for that kid  to be perfectly honest. I would never let my kid be like that. It isnt necesary for an 11 year old to get spray tans, extensions, ect. 
She should be doing fun kid stuff


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2007)

well im glad nobody is on her side =) lol


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 7, 2007)

-would you encourage your young child to be like this?
Hell no.
-would you encourage your child to lose weight and workout everyday?
Would I encourage my child to be healthy? Yes. Would I encourage my child to realize that working out and eating right is part of being healthy? Yes. 
-would you encourage your young 4 year old daughter to wear makeup?
Nope.
-would you let your young daughter get into playboy?
Once she's an adult, I have no control. Until then...


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 7, 2007)

This is child abuse, in my opinion, because her self esteem is going to be totally jacked-up forever because of this.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_This is child abuse, in my opinion, because her self esteem is going to be totally jacked-up forever because of this._

 
EXACTLY!


----------



## thestarsfall (Aug 7, 2007)

I would encourage my (future) daughter(s) to exercise...and I would allow them playtime with some cheap makeup that I don't mind if it gets all over the place and broken...but I wouldn't encourage them...

I feel sorry for the mother if she has to do this to feel good...and I feel sorry for the kid who probably is only following what mommy wants...


----------



## KAIA (Aug 7, 2007)

Probably her mother is a frustrated Porn star and she is pushing her little girl to do this... ugh so sick! 
But I've seen some little girls, with make-up, little high-heels and blonde highlights around the same age HERE in america... I don't like that to be honest, I don't understand what's the rush, they're just 11!!!... can you guys imagine what's going to happen with this girl when she'll be 15???


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 7, 2007)

This is really sad to be starting at such a young age.  The only thing she is really learning is how to be superficial


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_ can you guys imagine what's going to happen with this girl when she'll be 15???_

 
ah thats exactly what i was thinkin.


----------



## ElectroCute (Aug 8, 2007)

I think its terrible that she thinks no one will want to talk to her and her mum won't be proud of her if she's ugly! She will probably have really low self esteem because she will feel like shes never pretty enough.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm a big fan of encouraging healthy habits for health reasons, not because you should have certain measurements.

I'm also a huge fan of letting kids be kids.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Aug 8, 2007)

wow.. that's really sad actually.. 
she's probably going to have some kind of psychological issues as she gets older..
I would not want my kids to know what Playboy is until they're older. Seeing the bunny and knowing the name Playboy is one thing.. but anything more I wouldn't want that.


----------



## pahblov (Aug 8, 2007)

-would you encourage your young child to be like this?
Only if I wanted attention so badly that I'd be willing to risk my credibility as a sane parent.
-would you encourage your child to lose weight and workout everyday?
I would encourage them to go out and play and run around and be active, but I don't think any 11 year old would enjoy goign to the gym for their bi-weekly weight training.
-would you encourage your young 4 year old daughter to wear makeup?
I'd think it was cute if she got into mine....
-would you let your young daughter get into playboy?
I'd buy her a cute stuffed bunny and that would be the end of that.


----------



## ChynaSkye (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_Probably her mother is a frustrated Porn star and she is pushing her little girl to do this... ugh so sick! 
But I've seen some little girls, with make-up, little high-heels and blonde highlights around the same age HERE in america... I don't like that to be honest, I don't understand what's the rush, they're just 11!!!... can you guys imagine what's going to happen with this girl when she'll be 15???_

 
At 15 Hugh Hefner will come knocking to claim her as his newest girlfriend and mother's dreams will be accomplished...


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChynaSkye* 

 
_At 15 Hugh Hefner will come knocking to claim her as his newest girlfriend and mother's dreams will be accomplished... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol yeh although hes getting married to Holly sometime this year i heard


----------



## melliquor (Aug 8, 2007)

That is so sad for that little girl.  I would never do that to my daughter.  She is 11 now and loves playing with makeup and I am always practicing my technique on her but she is NOT ALLOWED to wear it outside.  Her dad won't even ler her wear a clear lipgloss.  

That little girl is going to have some really messed up views when she is older.  That is child abuse.


----------



## triccc (Aug 8, 2007)

When I was 11, I acted 11. I had fun and played outside and caused mischief like any kid. I hope my daughter is the same way and is not worried about her image at a young age.
 Hopefully her role model won't be a topless model.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 8, 2007)

That woman is feeding her poor daughter poison. As someone who knows what its like to live by how you look, that is not the sort of thing you should teach or promote in your child...


----------



## goink (Aug 9, 2007)

Despite having beautiful hair, skin, etc, her teeth, from the photos, don't look that great.
Her mother is promoting a very unhealthy outlook in life. I wonder what will happen when her mother approaches the aging stage.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_The answer to all your questions is no. Whenever I see cases like this it disturbs me, the parents seems to feel the need to live vicariously through their child. They should be allowed to have a childhood, not treated like a doll. The fact that her mother sexualized such a small child is disturbing as well._

 






 NO, NO and NO.....
It is pretty sad, i think mum needs to spend a bit of this money on therapy!


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I'm a big fan of encouraging healthy habits for health reasons, not because you should have certain measurements.

I'm also a huge fan of letting kids be kids._

 
I agree. Her childhood is basically gone. She has her whole adult life to decide which path she wants to follow. Has this girl even hit puberty yet? 
I can't _believe_ some parents! When I read stuff like this, I ask myself if they're for real. Why oh why would one want to encourage their child to to seek a career in the porn industry? There is absolutely no excuse, except for being a horrible parent. One should laugh it off and say "Hell no!" when getting approached with such ideas from their daughters!


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 9, 2007)

Haha, I saw this on programme on ITV.
I think it's wrong for a little girl to try and appear more attractive, because an 11 year old isn't sexual.
From the story it appeared that her mother was trying to live her life through her daughter and was pushing her to pursue a career that she wanted, that's fine if it's ballet or something but not showing off your tits...What a bitchy, dull insecure little brat she is brewing.
Wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Aug 9, 2007)

I can't disagree with somethings. Like hair dyeing (since I had my hair highlighted blonde when I was 12), or make up (which I also started wearing at that age, although very minimalist <i.e. foundation, pink shadow, gloss, etc..>). I don't think there's anything wrong with it. Heh, and I was living in Manama (and going to school in the UK) at the time so it isn't an American thing.

But what I think is bad is that she doesnt' seem to do it because she wants to stand out, or just look pretty on her own. She's doing it to be like a "glamour model". Um... on an 11 year old, it's kinda wrong.

-would you encourage your young child to be like this?
Nope.
-would you encourage your child to lose weight and workout everyday
Only if she was unhappy and complaining about it. I'd find a safe way to do so.
-would you encourage your young 4 year old daughter to wear makeup?
Nah... maybe when she starts asking me to wear it I'd let her try it.
-would you let your young daughter get into playboy?
Nope.


----------



## user79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

  ayne says: “I don’t mind Sasha having spray tans — she’s a bit too young for sunbeds at the moment. She had her first set of acrylic nails at nine and she’s been wearing make-up since she was four. It washes off, it’s not like it’s scarring her for life.”

Sasha says: “I just want to be pretty because then people will like me.”

But worryingly Sasha is already demonstrating signs of an unhealthy body image. She says, “I think I’m fat, everyone else says I’m not, that I’m as skinny as a twig. I worry about what I eat. I don’t want to put on weight and then not be able to lose it.”  
 
That mom is nuts.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 9, 2007)

I firmly believe this is child abuse.  It's not allowing a child to be herself on any level.   Everything this mother is doing is to "create" a whole new being that doesn't exist on the Earth.  The mother is obviously wanting to make money (prostitute) her own daughter.  It's sick.


----------



## sarahx (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe shes just turned 11 and having spray tans and stuff I didn't have one till I was 16.. and she lives pretty near me too ha Burnley is just up the motorway from me.

Do any UK people recognise the woman off wifeswap? I remember there was a woman and daughter who used to dress the same and stuff in mini skirts and furry boots. I might be wrong though...


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_...  From the story it appeared that her mother was trying to live her life through her daughter and was pushing her to pursue a career that she wanted, that's fine if it's ballet or something but not showing off your tits..._

 
I disagree with you in part, here. Yes, what this woman is doing is wrong. Most of us see that right off the bat. But I think it's also wrong to push a child into ANYTHING, especially if it's because that's what Mom or Dad wants. 

We all have a right to be an individual, and pushing any child into a career path at 11 is just WRONG. 

I'm not saying you shouldn't have your children in sports, or enforce that they practice the violin: those things teach valuable lessons to children about team work, dedication, and responsibility. 

However, just because Mom wanted to be a world famous ice skater and wasn't (for whatever reason) does not mean that little Susy wants to be one, or is even capable of being one. 

And if Mom wanted to be a Playboy model, that shouldn't factor into the little girl's life AT ALL until she's over 18. Frankly, posing of this nature before 18 verges on child porn. If it didn't have the Playboy name, EVERYONE would be outraged.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 9, 2007)

I agree that forcing your kid to do anything other than basics (cleaning themselves, eating right, taking care of themselves) is terrible. I've seen it with academics (you shouldn't allow your child to fail, but some kids aren't talented in the same subjects that their parents are), athletics, arts...


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_I disagree with you in part, here. Yes, what this woman is doing is wrong. Most of us see that right off the bat. But I think it's also wrong to push a child into ANYTHING, especially if it's because that's what Mom or Dad wants. 

We all have a right to be an individual, and pushing any child into a career path at 11 is just WRONG. 

I'm not saying you shouldn't have your children in sports, or enforce that they practice the violin: those things teach valuable lessons to children about team work, dedication, and responsibility. 

However, just because Mom wanted to be a world famous ice skater and wasn't (for whatever reason) does not mean that little Susy wants to be one, or is even capable of being one. 

And if Mom wanted to be a Playboy model, that shouldn't factor into the little girl's life AT ALL until she's over 18. Frankly, posing of this nature before 18 verges on child porn. If it didn't have the Playboy name, EVERYONE would be outraged._

 

What?
I'm not going to judge anyone who helps there child pursue a career that the child may or may not enjoy, it's none of my business...and I don't really care. But the porn industry is a different thing.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 9, 2007)

God forgive me, but that main pic of her is not flattering at all. She doesn't even look cute there.


----------



## TangoMango (Aug 9, 2007)

I can so see the mother allowing her daughter to get breast implants at 16. That's sad. Kids should just be kids. When I was 11, I was still playing with Barbie. I'm shocked that she got her first acrylic nails at 9, and I just got mine this year!!


----------



## Mxue (Aug 9, 2007)

I saw the TV show of that. I think she got bullied or something? Like they nicked her trainers at school.
I'm not for the idea of children growing up so quickly, wasting their childhood imo.
I would never encourage anything like that in my child, especially at such a young age.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 9, 2007)

She's going to get soooooooo used by guys. Sorry if it's stereotypical and judgemental, but I just imagine her having STDs by the time shes 14.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sarahx* 

 
_ 
Do any UK people recognise the woman off wifeswap? ..._

 
 yes they were on wife swap! lol


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_a glamour model? This girl was on a TV show i watched [and in a magazine i read] she gets her nails done monthy, spray tanned weekly, hair extentions, hair bleached blonde, makeup done [shes been wearing makeup since 4] and wearing playboy clothing with a playboy bedroom. And its all from her mother!_

 
The only thing I think is wrong with this, is the Play Boy.  Other than that, I don't see a problem with the other stuff. The cut of the clothes wasn't even a big deal.  It's more the implication that the PlayBoy logo has.

I see little girls go in all the time with their Moms, to get their nails done.  While it's not something I would make my daughter do, if she saw my nails, and wanted hers to look like that, I would support her.  

As far as the spray tan, yes she could go play in the sun.  But if she gets a spray tan, she can have taned skin, w/out the side effects of premature ageing, wrinkles, skin cancer, sun spots, etc.  So yeh, if you have the disposable income to pay for it, why not?

As far as the hair extensions, bleach, etc?  Again, like the nails, if it's something she wanted to do on her own, I would suport her.  But I wouldn't make her get her hair colored.  She would have to ask me first.  And at that age, it would probably be drug store color, and an at home application.

Same with the MU.  I don't think wearing MU at an early age is necessairly bad.  The application is key.  If she's wearing MU like a stripper at 11, yes, I'd have a problem with that.  But if she wants a little lip gloss (who didn't have cherry chapstick at that age?) or wants to learn from what I'm doing when I'm getting ready, I would support her.  I would however have a say in how she wears it.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_The only thing I think is wrong with this, is the Play Boy. Other than that, I don't see a problem with the other stuff. The cut of the clothes wasn't even a big deal. It's more the implication that the PlayBoy logo has.

I see little girls go in all the time with their Moms, to get their nails done. While it's not something I would make my daughter do, if she saw my nails, and wanted hers to look like that, I would support her. 

As far as the spray tan, yes she could go play in the sun. But if she gets a spray tan, she can have taned skin, w/out the side effects of premature ageing, wrinkles, skin cancer, sun spots, etc. So yeh, if you have the disposable income to pay for it, why not?

As far as the hair extensions, bleach, etc? Again, like the nails, if it's something she wanted to do on her own, I would suport her. But I wouldn't make her get her hair colored. She would have to ask me first. And at that age, it would probably be drug store color, and an at home application.

Same with the MU. I don't think wearing MU at an early age is necessairly bad. The application is key. If she's wearing MU like a stripper at 11, yes, I'd have a problem with that. But if she wants a little lip gloss (who didn't have cherry chapstick at that age?) or wants to learn from what I'm doing when I'm getting ready, I would support her. I would however have a say in how she wears it._

 

well im glad to hear your opinion but its sort of different to what you think it is, basically her mother is PUSHING her to be like this n shes making her daughter look like a mini slapper. IF i had a daughter i wouldnt dare let her walk out the door wearing short skirts with a pile of makeup on at the age of 11 even if it was her OWN opinion. and i think dying/bleaching hair at that age is quite disguisting... by the time shes about 20 her hairs gunna be literally dead and soo dry coz of the damage shes giving it. Yeh i do agree wearing a lil bit of lipgloss at that age is fine and a nice pastel eyeshadow but not a face full of thick foundation, tonnes of mascara and everything else.. getting her nails done is also quite abit over the top, girls that age should be wearing bright colourful colours like pink and stuff not getting acrylic/gel nails i mean its not making her look any better it just makes her look like totally FAKE... by the time shes 16 she will probably want her lips done or something and her mother wont say no. another thing, SPRAY TANS! omfg i started wearing fake tan at the age of 14 when all the other girls in my year did and wearing makeup at 14 too...oh and i dont bleach my hair or dye it because by the time im in my twenties its probably gunna be ruined so i like to be natural and get a few highlights and im like what? 17! i feel sorry for the lil girl.. and she IS a lil girl, she should be reading lil girls magazines, playing with Bratz [shes JST turned 11 last week so you know shes still young], having lil girly sleepovers NOT dressing like a hooker and trying to lose weight. omg on the tv show i seen her on an exercise bike n she was like "ohh mum look ive lost 20 calories" shes fuckin 11 year old! she shouldnt know what calories are not to mention shes already really skinny.. but if she was over weight her mother could just not feed her junk and make her go out more not go on an exercise bike and count calories. but yeh its your opinion but yeh when i was really young i used to go thru my mothers makeup bag and try on her lipsticks and blusher but i would never go out with it on because its not what young girls are meant to do.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree with your entire post, except for the Bratz dolls comment. It's probably those same dolls that started her obsession. Those dolls represent exactly what is wrong with children these days.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 10, 2007)

I think those dolls started the interest, but it's ultimately parents who are allowing their kids to get the clothes and cosmetics. Most of those kids are too young to work or earn any kind of income to buy all that stuff


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I agree with your entire post, except for the Bratz dolls comment. It's probably those same dolls that started her obsession. Those dolls represent exactly what is wrong with children these days._

 
yeh i know what you mean but the thing is i played with barbies since i was like 3-4 and look at her! she has big breasts, a really tiny skinny waist [with a skinny body too] really long blonde hair, tonnes of makeup, tanned with short skirts and cleavage showing tops but i didnt wanna look like that at all i wore normal childrens clothes and didnt wear makeup at the age of 4. Bratz dolls are just toys they arent models in real life and if you see the Bratz movie the girls dont wear tonnes of makeup or skimpy outfits, the dolls are just toys like i said and they arent the only toys that look 'inopropriate' theres millions of things, i mean look at Action man he has a 6 or 8 pack with big muscles you dont see little boys at the age of 11 going to the gym and taking steroids to look like that do you?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2007)

Good Lord.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

  Sasha says: “I just want to be pretty because then people will like me.”  
 






how about try being a decent person? that'll usually make people _genuinely_ like you...


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Aug 13, 2007)

HAHAHA I read the article. It was hilarious. Mostly because the mom is HIDEOUS. Whew, and you know what, she's not that cute either. 
I sound mean :[. But you know, I did agree with a couple of the mom's comments - if you're dirty and smelly, no one will want to get to know you - however, I feel like that pertains more to personal HYGIENE than image.

Much sympathy though, for the little girl.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 13, 2007)

That's disgusting. That mother needs to realise that what she is doing is harmful to her daughter. She's making her grow up WAAAY too fast. That girl will probably need lots of therapy. Geez. And I bet her mother will let her start drinking and having sex soon too. Ugh.

Little girls are little girls for a reason. They are not supposed to be sexy. can we say "pedo's dream"?

-would you encourage your young child to be like this? *HELL NO. I want my daughter to be a child when she is 11, not a teenybopper whore.*

-would you encourage your child to lose weight and workout everyday? *Not for cosmtic reasons, but if she needed to for health reasons, yes, but not every day.*

-would you encourage your young 4 year old daughter to wear makeup? *Absolutely not! That's insane. I'm sorry that that women felt her 4 year old was so unattractive, she needed to wear makeup...*

-would you let your young daughter get into playboy? *No way. I'm not even into that filth.*


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_





how about try being a decent person? that'll usually make people genuinely like you..._

 
LOL! i totally agree


----------



## veilchen (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow, when I was an 11-year-old child, I was just that: a child, playing with Barbie dolls instead of Playboy bunnies ... Since when aren't children allowed to be children anymore? I can't really believe that this girl wants all of this of her own accord, her mother's surely the motor behind this. It sounds similar to these beauty pageants where 5-year-olds are dressed up to parade just because their mothers want to distinguish themselves ... Poor girl.


----------



## Marielle001 (Aug 17, 2007)

That whole article is kind of disturbing, but what really bothers me is the teeth! If you're that ridiculously image-conscious wouldn't you get braces? Maybe it's because I'm American and teeth-obsessed but their teeth look funny to me... Although I wouldn't ordinarily think their teeth were bad if it weren't for the context of the article.

And there is no way I would ever encourage a child to be like that. Very creepy. Reminds me of the pageant girls in Little Miss Sunshine.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

  Wow, when I was an 11-year-old child, I was just that: a child, playing with Barbie dolls instead of Playboy bunnies ... Since when aren't children allowed to be children anymore?  
 
Since everyone's been expected to be superlative beings. It's not uncommon to have people push their kids beyond what I believe is healthy. It's mostly in academics, but I think the idea is the same


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 15, 2008)

had to revive this thread!
she was on a program last night 9pm on bbc3 called sasha-beauty queen at 11
or something like that

the mother made me sooooooooooo angry grrrrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they were going to dallas to compete in a pagent there and at the airport the mother was sayin go on practice now (she was doing a cheerleading routine for her talent) and they were literally sitting in the middle of the airport restaurant and sasha was like noo people will stare
and her mum went in a RIGHT mood and sasha said why do u always shout at me when ive done nothing
and her mum acting like a 5 year old said under her breath exactly you've done nothing

and at the pagent (if we can call it that they had about 4 contestants) sasha won the most trophies out of any of the contestants but another girl won the beauty queen title and her bro (they also had a little boys pagent) won every prize (i think) as he was the only one entered!
so they ended up with like 8 trophies and STILL her mum wasnt happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bcos they didnt win the title for gods sake its a silly crown cant you be please you're daughter won SOMETHING

grr she makes me sick :|

i think its repeated at 9pm on thurs 17th on bbc3


----------



## User93 (Jul 15, 2008)

I find it awful when parents try to get over their own complexes by using kids, making kids be what they always wanted. Of course this lil girl can be enjoyning it for now, she is 11, she is fasinated by all this glam and glitters. The truth is that extensions, tan, all this make-up - they do damage your health. Thats just more acceptable when an older person gets this, the health is more stable at least, as well as mental health.

I think this mom just always admired Jordan, and tries to make her dreams come true using her daughter. Thats awful. She definitely needs some help.

Here goes

-would you encourage your young child to be like this?

_Nope, never. I want my future kid healthy, i would help her with everything, buy her a good teenage lotion to prevent teenage pimples, and a suitable gentle make-up. I found THAT thing sick._

-would you encourage your child to lose weight and workout everyday

_Yes, if my kid would be fat or obesed a little, i would. Just because of health and her self esteem reasons. Of course for the parent the child is always the cutest ever, yet i dont understand Moms who tell their obvious obesed daughters they are perfect and dont need to change anything. In healthy way, i would make my kid do that._

-would you encourage your young 4 year old daughter to wear makeup?

_hell no._

-would you let your young daughter get into playboy?

_As soon as she will be 18, and if she will really want it, yes. I find underaged models in such magazines a really sick thing. I will try to raise my daughter the way she will know the limits herself and decide herself. If at 18 she would still be into it and it would be her dream, i would support her._


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 15, 2008)

I think it's ridiculous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think she should go to John Robert Powers instead to learn a lot about personality.
Then when she grows up, she'll be able to have all the potentials


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 15, 2008)

I watched the documentary last night too and it was quite disturbing. The family went to a model agency only to be told Sasha needed to look like an 11 year old child and that they wanted the children on their books to 'look like children'. I think that was probably the sentiment of the show in my mind.

I understand pageants are sort of the norm. in the South but I still don't think it's wholly right. These children are being taught the wrong values.

In Sasha's case I think she knew she was different and it came across from watching her that she wasn't really happy with who she was becoming. It was a major case of the pushy parent. She seemed less concerned about getting an education and more worried about being 'sexy' and appealing to boys.

I don't disagree with people becoming glamour modelling - it's a great career and a really good earner if you get it right and have the right looks and attitude. I just think the decision to become a glamour model should fall into the hands of someone when they reach the appropriate age - which in my mind is 18, certainly not 11.


----------



## n_c (Jul 15, 2008)

*-would you encourage your young child to be like this?*
I have a nine year old girl...um and that's definitely a NO...actually a HELL NO.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 15, 2008)

That's insane. Mothers like that are the reason girls have image issues.


----------



## COBI (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's a sign of the mother's lack of logic:

She said, "We’re a good-looking family ? she can’t help being good-looking. I just want her to use it to achieve something.”

Um, okay, all other things aside (age, etc), if you're such a good-looking family, why do you need all the enhancements (extensions, tan, etc)?

I, too, think this is sad because there is not way that it's not completely screwing up this child's psyche.


----------



## mona lisa (Jul 15, 2008)

Maybe if she was sixteen or so but eleven is way too young in my view.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 16, 2008)

deleted


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 16, 2008)

"After our interview, Jayne will be taking Sasha to cheerleading classes, in a further bid to realise that all-American dream. 

She makes Sasha practise her cheerleading wherever she goes  -  even pushing her into the middle of the floor in restaurants. Why? 


'You have to be out there, being noticed, even at a bus stop. What if Andrew Lloyd Webber walks past?' 

What will become of the child, who turns just 12 in two weeks? We might hope for a reverse teenage rebellion  -  one in which she dyes her hair mousey brown and professes a desire to study political science at university  -  but it's unlikely. 


Ask Sasha how she sees herself and she replies: 'Blonde, pretty, dumb  -  I don't need brains.' Her mum laughs her head off at this, proud that the child is so like her."


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 16, 2008)

" 'People go on about the paedophile thing, but they've got that one wrong. Paedophiles don't want girls who look 18. If anything, it's the fresh-faced younger ones they want.
'And so what if she poses in a bikini? There are plenty of 11-year-old girls on beaches in bikinis. If people have a problem with it, I'd say it is _their_ problem, not _mine._

'Besides, as I keep saying, this is what Sasha wants.'"


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## JustDivine (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## k.a.t (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, poor little girl has been brainwashed amd controlled by her sad, sicko of a mother. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Her mother is just crazy..


----------



## pratbc (Jul 16, 2008)

WOW, this is absolutely disturbing in my opinion.  This "mother" (I put that it quotes b/c there doesn't really seem to be anything maternal about her) is robbing the poor girl of her childhood.  When I was 11 I was playing around the neighborhood with my friends, building forts, playing with barbies and had no clue what Playboy even was.  And I was a very early bloomer- I was totally developed by age 10.  
Lately I have noticed that society as a whole seems to be encouraging little girls to look like grown-ups.  I personally do not have a daughter (was blessed with a son) but I do have a 6 year old niece who I am very close with.  Just clothes shopping for her I notice that A LOT of the clothes they are selling now for kids her age are absolutely not age appropriate.  On the racks I see mini versions of the same clothes they are selling for teens and adults.  Why would they even make Playboy clothing, belly shirts, and mini skirts in little girls sizes????  I find myself having to sift through the racks just to find something non-trampy for her to wear.  Then I see these little girls walking around wearing t-shirts that say "sexy" and things of that nature on them and I immediately wonder how any mother in their right mind would purchase and/or allow their little girls to wear that type of thing.
In my opinion, this little girl and her mother look incredibly tacky and cheap in the last picture posted.  If the look they are going for is "glamour" this mother's got it all wrong (maybe trailer park glamour).  There is absolutely nothing classy or beautiful about the image this mother is forcing onto her daughter.
So sad....


----------



## Lapis (Jul 16, 2008)

Would I do this to my kid, NO WAY.
Would I make her exercise? Nope that's what playing is for.

On something the OP said 
 Quote:

  american girls who do beauty pageants all look beautiful with bright white teeth, really dark tans, beautifully looked after hair, amazing makeup  
 
Yes but take out the fake teeth, fake hair, let the tan fade and they look just like this little girl, she could enter and win as long as she does the same thing that all the American kids do.
Since when they wash their makeup off I bet they look alot like this poor little girl.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_" 'People go on about the paedophile thing, but they've got that one wrong. Paedophiles don't want girls who look 18. If anything, it's the fresh-faced younger ones they want.
'And so what if she poses in a bikini? There are plenty of 11-year-old girls on beaches in bikinis. If people have a problem with it, I'd say it is their problem, not mine.

'Besides, as I keep saying, this is what Sasha wants.'"_

 
I think her mother is jaded as hell!! But she had a point her daughter won't be on a pedophile's radar she's too adult, BUT that doesn't mean that some one else wouldn't take advantage of her because she's coming across as mature and if someone has the opportunity they may take advantage of her, coupled with the I'm pretty/I don't need to be smart attitude she's ripe for being taken advantage of anyway.


----------



## adela88 (Jul 16, 2008)

shes beautiful i mean comeone guys- you remember when you were 11..using dollar store nailpolishes and those tacky bright eyeshadows that came with magazines and the first time we all got highlights around that age...thats no different with her apart from its all professionally done.. 
i had long manicured nails at 11- my mother always had the idea that well groomed nails are essential.My hair was naturally that light and i wore makeup.i didnt master the smokey eye till my teens though 

what does make me piiiised is her mother. is serously like to hit that moody cow.it literally makes my blood boil to see what physcological damamage shes doing to that girl and ahh the fathers even worse-- he just sits by and says absolutly nothing..


----------



## panther27 (Jul 18, 2008)

I think it's pretty damn effed up!


----------



## fafinette21 (Jul 18, 2008)

wow that picture of her and her mother is way creepy. for god's sake i'm 21 and i don't even dress like that! 
i'd love to see them on the dr. phil show and have good ol phil knock some sense into this woman.


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jul 18, 2008)

I have no idea what a glamour model is, but I think it's disgusting that her mother lets (well, by the sounds of it, _makes_) her wear makeup, extensions and spray tan (although at least it's not a real tan) at that age.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 18, 2008)

*****


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 19, 2008)

I personally think it's a disgrace, and her mother should be ashamed. 

What on earth is she teaching her daughter?? That all she should aim for in life is big boobs, outward appearance and shallowness?

Where's the parent and child upbringing? where's the damn childhood!?
She's only 11! 
She should be playing with dolls and wearing cute dresses, not slapping on make-up, fake tan and skimpy outfits.
If I ever have a girl, I'm telling you, I would NOT allow it, no way, never.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 19, 2008)

if you live in the UK and missed the documantary you can watch it on iPlayer here
BBC iPlayer - Sasha: Beauty Queen at 11
(i dont think you can watch it if you are in the US etc.)


----------



## MACaliciousMami (Jul 19, 2008)

I find this really SAD, poor girl! Her mom is obviously missing something in her life to push her baby to grow up so fast. Whatever happened to riding bikes and playing tag, I wouldn't allow my daughter those things just because at that age she just simply is not ready.  

The reason I think that this is so wrong is because the mothers actions are supporting this poor little girls negative body image. Sure your white, lets get you tan, because your skin just isn't what skin should look like. Your nails arent nice enough lets cover them up with acrylics, your hair is not long enough or the right color lets fix that to. This is just pure negative reinforcement of the already off kilter body image this girl has. She says she worried about her weight??? What the hell; she's like 80 pounds.  I mean at least give her time to discover who she is and love that person before you change that person; to what the mother wants her to be.  Her mother should be building her up at this age, telling her that she's beautiful just as she is not cosmetically changing that person.

Secondly the MALE attention she may or may not get she is obviously not ready to deal with! If she thinks that she need to be "pretty" for people to "like" her. Her walking around with a playboy bunny plastered on her chest just may give off the wrong impression to some sicko.


----------



## Starbright211 (Jul 19, 2008)

I think she's a cute kid if she would wipe all that $hit off her face, let go of the spray-on tan (orange skin is NOT attractive, on female Oompa Loompas yes, people not so much), get rid of those crappy ass acrylic nails.  
Her mother should be ashamed of herself!!!  I completely agree with all you ladies that have been saying that she is over sexualizing her kid.  She needs to start being more of a mother, and less of a "friend"...
I would never encourage my Goddaughter to dress/behave this way.  She just turned 13 and attended her first teen dance !!!  I took her to MAC for the first time to get some tips on how to take care of her skin and the make-up application. (Thank you Vannessa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) (She and I are completely different skin tones, and I wanted them to help me with what would look good on her...)
Anyho...  I hope that this young girl realizes that she does not want to be Jordan and that the mother comes to her senses. (which I doubt, but there's ALWAYS hope)


----------



## stacey4415 (Jul 20, 2008)

no you can't watch it in the US, you need to pay a TV license each year to watch BBC!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 20, 2008)

My heart breaks for that little girl, those are the body images that follow women around for the rest of their lives why impose them on her at an age when she need not worry about them?


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_
I understand pageants are sort of the norm. in the South but I still don't think it's wholly right. These children are being taught the wrong values.
_

 
I don't think they are the norm... they are still the exception .... I've lived in the south practically all my life and only know one pageant girl ( and she started after high-school for scholarships with Miss Tennessee)  There were no girls in my school allowed to wear make up ( until middle-school ).


----------



## animecute (Jul 20, 2008)

-would you encourage your young child to be like this? No way.
-would you encourage your child to lose weight and workout everyday. not really. I'll teach them how to live a healthy life...probarly let him/her play outside, go to the park and play tag...that sort of thing
-would you encourage your young 4 year old daughter to wear makeup? nope
-would you let your young daughter get into playboy? no x.x It's kinda ironic cause my friend got a playboy necklace for her 13th or 14th birthday from her grandmother! And we stared at each other and we're like does her grandmother know what playboy is...


If I had a daughter I'd let her play with nailpolish from time to time, but just for fun. Nothing like stick on nails or acyrils, heck I never use them. =P
I do think it's ok to let them play and experiment with makeup once they hit puberty, at the very least - maybe 12 but only simple stuff like nails and lipgloss. When she wants to and feels ready she can play with eye makeup but just for fun...till she's 14 or 15 lol.

I think 11 is TOO young; way too young, espically if she is forced to. This mother is like brainwashing her child, playing her like a doll. My parents do it in the opposite way and I hate it.

Geez, makeup when she is 4. That is just wrong. My mother put lipstick and stuff on my when I was 5 and I found it so annoying. I have no idea how she stands it. Kinda reminds me of when my boyfriend's mother tried to get him to wear a classy shirt and she's like "Wear it or no money" and he wore it. XP
Poor kid.


There is nothing wrong with having dreams, but this girl is getting spoonfed the wrong idea and point of modeling. It's brainwashing I tell ya. Being beautiful isn't about covering up, nor is makeup. Makeup is to enhance and she should at least have fun and do it if she wants to, not because her mother tells she so. Since she's so young she would be more gullible and her mother seems to be taking advantage of that...not cool.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jul 24, 2008)

I can't wait til puberty kicks in and this little girl becomes a real woman with curves, acne and all the other wonderful things you never expect at that age!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 25, 2008)

I just think it's absolutely disgusting that kids are not only expected to grow up faster in today's society, but parents are encouraging the process. This is a LITTLE GIRL, she shouldn't have any...ANY desire to be like Jordan. Honestly, I know this is terrible, but I hope someone takes extreme advantage of this girl so that she learns how ~glamourous life is.


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 30, 2008)

How can you wear makeup when you're 4? When I was 4, I couldn't even spell "Makeup"!


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_ 
Ask Sasha how she sees herself and she replies: 'Blonde, pretty, dumb - I don't need brains.' Her mum laughs her head off at this, proud that the child is so like her."_

 
This is sad.

" 'People go on about the paedophile thing, but they've got that one wrong. Paedophiles don't want girls who look 18. If anything, it's the fresh-faced younger ones they want.

BUT THAT'S THE THING! She's 11 and she sure as hell doesn't look like she's 18.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 30, 2008)

Woaaaah.... This is disturbing.  I'm all for little girls wearing makeup and being girly, but when a freaky mom comes into the picture....lol....thats when the line is crossed.  She's setting her daughter up for failure.  The whole title, "I'm spending a fortune turning my 11 year-old into Jordan" is the worst part (ok, maybe not the WORST part, but it's disturbing).  First of all, what might seem like fun and attention from her mother for this little girl now, will turn into resentment as she gets older and realizes that her mother spend a fortune trying to turn her into someone other than who she is.  Guaranteed, she'll go through the whole, "I wasn't good enough" phase.  Thats basically what the mother is portraying.  As if that weren't bad enough, she's being set up for disappointment when her goal is to become "Jordan" and she realizes that she isn't, um, JORDAN!! WTF.
I'm all for young women wanting to aspire to be in Playboy and to model and whatnot, but at 11?!?!  CREEPY.


----------



## girl507 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok this is messed up. I seriously think that the only reason the girl wants to be like this is because of her mom. I think her mom wished that she could have been a playboy model and so now since she can't is deciding to let her daughter carry out her dream. Honestly, what must people think of that family? Doesn't this girl have a dad? I know if my dad heard playboy and my name in the same sentence he would be sooooooo upset and call me stupid. Secondly, the girls are pretty but they are not really idols. In my opinion you should idolize someone who has done something amazing. However, if this little girl is like this I suggest that girls mom talk to hugh hefner about adopting her. All I know is that when this girl is old enough she will have a boob job done and her mom will spend whatever she has to to have it done for her daughter, but her daughter is going to have so many problems because of it.


----------



## girl507 (Jul 31, 2008)

Also, i might add that this story screams jon benet ramsey to me and not only that it reminds me of the girl who has had so much plastic surgery she looks like a living barbie doll


----------

